# Rainbow Shark Diet



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

My boyfriend(new fish owner) just recently got a rainbow shark, and he's been trying to find out what exactly they eat, so far he's observed it eating some cucumber he's put in the tank with it, but I can't think of anything else that they might eat. So what do they eat?


----------



## Matt201985 (Dec 27, 2005)

sinking shrimp pellets, algae wafers and flake that floats to the bottom, thats what mine eats.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Worms, floating flake food, shrimp pellets, yea.


----------

